# Can you read a tape measure and handle a Hammer??



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Have a few projects coming up. One of them tomorrow could use am extra hand on. Have to take off some old T-111 and 1x4 and replace with Hardi. If you are not going to be out enjoying thus beautiful weekend and are just stoked to work instead, shoot me a P.M. Job is in Gulfshores, but I am coming from Milton and happy to pick you up


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would help ya but the kids have their last soccer games of the year. Don't forget about Hangout Fest down there this weekend--traffic will be a pain.

Mike


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

By the title, I'm picturing you trying your darn'est to measure a hammerhead shark using a tape measure while he's thrashing around.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jaster, PM sent.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Mike. I just cut through the state park and straight across the road towards the Ferry. 

Aquatic, I can see where it looks that way, lol.

Barefoot, replied.

Thank yall for bumping it up


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I know a guy Jason. Text me 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

